# FB Outhouse Update



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

So here is a pic of the progress being made on installing the two outhouses at Farmington Bay. Both of them are about at the stage of the attached pic. Jason (the WMA manager) is working to get them up and running this summer for sure. Thanks Jason!
R


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Excellent!8) This should really help clean up the parking lots. (especially Turpin) Thanks for the update.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

That will be great to have facilities out there. I wonder why they didn't use a cement vault toilet?-- which are easier to maintain and withstand abuse much better. At any rate this is a much needed improvement.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice are they all on turpin parking lot? This will make it great at the youth fair


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

There is one at the airboat parking lot and one at the Turpin parking lot. This is much needed and a bit overdue. I'm glad to see it coming along!
R


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

me to


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Sh!!T yeah!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Now we should start pushing for some solar powered LED light poles at the boat ramps.;-) It sure is dark there! These can't be too expensive.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

let hope some dumb a$$ young kids dont get board and start shooting them up.FM we will let the marsh up with our lights now.:mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Well that's what I would call a sh!t house. :shock:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Makes me think of this....


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

dkhntrdstn said:


> let hope some dumb a$$ young kids dont get board and start shooting them up.FM we will let the marsh up with our lights now.:mrgreen:


 Well now that you boys have a comfy place to take a crap. How many dead birds are the DWR going to pull out of this honey pot that will be dumped in it? Oh and pop bottles, beer cans, water bottles and drug paraphernalia?

I hope I'm wrong. But I don't have high hopes. A trail cam would be interesting to see what goings in and what doesn't come out.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I like the trail cam idea!
R


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

rjefre said:


> I like the trail cam idea!
> R


Someone would just steal or shoot it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Well now that you boys have a comfy place to take a crap. How many dead birds are the DWR going to pull out of this honey pot that will be dumped in it? Oh and pop bottles, beer cans, water bottles and drug paraphernalia?
> 
> I hope I'm wrong. But I don't have high hopes. A trail cam would be interesting to see what goings in and what doesn't come out.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

Or you can install these bad boys on the back of your boat!!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

They are making some headway!


----------

